# Christmas Bay Lately



## ReelaxFishin (Mar 15, 2018)

Long-time forum lurker and first time thread poster. Thanks to everyone for all the reports and info. They have lead this blind hog to many acorns over the last couple weeks.

Been having some good luck in Christmas wading the south shore between the radio tower and the kayak launch. Fished 5pm to sunset and tonight's tally was 5 keeper and 3 short specks released, one rat red also turned loose, and a 25" red that's on the grill right now. All fell for a down south lures super model in chicken of the c fished 24" under a popping cork. Threw a top water in bone for the last 30 minutes of daylight which produced 3 blow-ups, one brief hook-up, and no fish in hand.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

ReelaxFishin said:


> Long-time forum lurker and first time thread poster. Thanks to everyone for all the reports and info. They have lead this blind hog to many acorns over the last couple weeks.
> 
> Been having some good luck in Christmas wading the south shore between the radio tower and the kayak launch. Fished 5pm to sunset and tonight's tally was 5 keeper and 3 short specks released, one rat red also turned loose, and a 25" red that's on the grill right now. All fell for a down south lures super model in chicken of the c fished 24" under a popping cork. Threw a top water in bone for the last 30 minutes of daylight which produced 3 blow-ups, one brief hook-up, and no fish in hand.


Shhhh Xmas is ruined from the oystering. Better luck in WGB.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Good report and nice first post.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

X2.....thanks....


----------



## ReelaxFishin (Mar 15, 2018)

hurricane matt said:


> Shhhh Xmas is ruined from the oystering. Better luck in WGB.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


Dang, you caught me. I was actually wading between the causeway and the railroad bridge with stainless double drop leaders and frozen shrimp. You're too smart for me, Hurricane Matt.


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

HAR !
Thanks for the report .


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Good Job Relax, you fish like i do, double drop, but I cant afford stainless.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Rocking the 309 ? Kerplunk! 

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Another problem with Christmas lately has been gill netters. Wardens caught one guy two times in the last month. They have taken alot of the fish out of that bay.


----------



## ReelaxFishin (Mar 15, 2018)

X2 on the gillnetters. About three weeks ago, I was kayaking across the bay and found a net strung north/south just west of Arcadia reef. Two guys sitting on coolers next to a small suv like a RAV4 parked on the shoreline were watching me closely. I called operation game thief but they either didn't come, or didn't get there in time. When I paddled the other way a couple hours later, the net was gone along with the two people I suspect laid it.


```

```
They didn't get all the fish though. Had a blast sight casting a spook Jr. to some redfish yesterday evening and this morning. Only caught one last night just before dark but it inspired me to try the same tactic today and it produced 3 fish in hand on 5 opportunities. Too much fun.

Watch your step. Lots of stingrays. Lots.


----------

